# MCC rally Okehampton



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

Hi, we shall be attending a MCC rally at the BUNDU caravan site just south of Okehampton this weekend. It is easy to find just off A303/junction with A386. There is a pub adjacent. The cost is £8.50 per night with elec. Anybody in the area?
curlyboy


----------



## scaley (Aug 17, 2008)

Hello Curly,

We will be attending the Bundu rally, although we haven't been there before, we have been told not to use sat nav as you can get led astray! head west on the A.30 and 4 miles past the Okehampton turn off take the A386 toward Tavistock and Plymouth, reads Sourton Down and Bundu is at the end of the road. Hope this helps, see you there,

Joan and Roy Gauge (Chausson 96)


----------



## scaley (Aug 17, 2008)

Hi Curly again,

Stupid me, I read your post in a hurry and thought you wanted directions!!

Senior moment,

Still see you there,

Joan G


----------

